# how do i fix a touchpad ribbon connector



## jknutson (Nov 4, 2011)

While disassembling my laptop i broke the connector to my keyboard and touch pad. I was able to save the connector for the keyboard and fix that but i lost the connector for the touch pad. Is there any way to fix this. Can i just shove a piece of paper between the ribbon and the connector? Also please don't say connect a mouse to the laptop.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can try using something to retain it but, as much as you do not want to hear it, you'll probably end up needing to use an external mouse.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i have heard of people using a peice from a cerial box to wedge in it to hold it in.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Did you break the locking connector or the connector base?

If the ribbon cable is not damaged you may be able to use tape to secure it.


----------

